# Another hobby.



## Umeubbe (Mar 6, 2010)

Hello.

I've cheated a bit with making knives, too. Shafts of wild olive, ebony, pewter and spacer. The blade is razor smith Per Bjorkman (who lives here in Umeå) and the pattern is called Rose. The steel is RWL-34, very good steel. The sheath is made of vegetable tanned leather.


----------



## Russell Eaton (Mar 6, 2010)

I like all knives! This is no exception!! That looks beautiful. Nice job.  Russell


----------



## Oldwagon (Mar 6, 2010)

Wow that is nice. Todd


----------



## jimofsanston (Mar 6, 2010)

MY son loves knfes. And this one is very nice. He has been collecting since he was 9 yrs old. I have them in a display case so no one gets hurt with them. He is starting to make his own knifes now. Buying the steel and making his own handles. He said he liked this one of yours.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Mar 6, 2010)

Urban,
That is a beautiful knife..


----------



## Dustygoose (Mar 6, 2010)

That's a fine looking knife.  Great job


----------



## Umeubbe (Mar 6, 2010)

Thank you very much, but compare it with real pros so this seems as ridiculous. All that I am doing now is more just to keep it fun and do something now when I'm retired.

Urban


----------



## snyiper (Mar 6, 2010)

Urban That is one well made knife I love that!!! You are a true craftsman!!! I havew always wanted to try knives but havent taken that step yet.


----------



## thewishman (Mar 6, 2010)

Love how the grain in the olive wood flows up into the blade. Nice work.


----------



## David Keller (Mar 6, 2010)

I think it's beautiful.  I love the wood and the detail on the handle.


----------



## Umeubbe (Mar 6, 2010)

This model is not so interesting in Sweden but I know that in the U.S. are they popular. This is the only one I made of this kind where the blade goes up through the handle. The steel is of the type: 440 C, a pretty good steel. The handle is of walnut with a leather sheath, colored.







Urban


----------



## marter1229 (Mar 6, 2010)

:bananen_smilies027::bananen_smilies027:

Great looking knivis & leather sheath.

Terry


----------



## HawksFeather (Mar 6, 2010)

I like them both.  Very nice work.

Jerry


----------



## leaycraft (Mar 7, 2010)

Very nicely done.  Are the blades hand forged?


----------



## Umeubbe (Mar 7, 2010)

Hello leaycraft.

The first knife is made from a powdered steel called RWL-34/PMC27. There are two varieties of steel forging together and then they can make different pattern, and this is done in the factory. The smith buy steel bars of the materials which he then cutt in pieces to grind to the shape of the blade. It is then hardened in the oven and it is very important with temperature and time, then deep-cooled in order to get the real cure. This steel is considered by many as one of the world's best knife steel. The second knife has a simpler Steel made it clear at the factory. You can google on RWL-34 if you're interested, this steel stays sharp 6-8 times longer than ordinary steel.

Best wishes, Urban


----------

